# Finnish (slang): Vid, amä en saa siiutä ja se ei tuu



## Tisia

Vid, amä en saa siiutä ja se ei tuu.

Mitä se tarkoittaa?

Kiitos
Tizha


----------



## Tisia

Vid or Vida is a girl's name, that I know. As well I know that _emmä_ is _en minä_, ja _tuu_ is _ tule_, but the whole sentence didn't make a sense to me. Or does it to you?

 Any way 
 Thanks alot


----------



## Hakro

It doesn't make any sense. Vid(a) is not a Finnish girl's name, is it Persian? It could also be a f-word in Finnish. So I could translate the sentence "Vittu, mä en saa sitä ja se ei tuu" (this is just a guess):
"F***, I can't get it and it doesn't come".


----------



## Ilmo

Hakro said:
			
		

> It doesn't make any sense. Vid(a) is not a Finnish girl's name, is it Persian? It could also be a f-word in Finnish. So I could translate the sentence "Vittu, mä en saa sitä ja se ei tuu" (this is just a guess):
> "F***, I can't get it and it doesn't come".


 
Hakro, the sentence could also be "Vittu, mä en saa siltä ja se ei tuu". Taking into consideration that in colloquial speech they often use the word meaning "it" instead of the correct pronoun "she" and "her", the middle part of the sentence could be, translated to English, "...I don't get from her and she doesn't come".


----------



## Tisia

Hakro said:
			
		

> It doesn't make any sense. Vid(a) is not a Finnish girl's name, is it Persian? It could also be a f-word in Finnish. So I could translate the sentence "Vittu, mä en saa sitä ja se ei tuu" (this is just a guess):
> "F***, I can't get it and it doesn't come".


Hi. Not necessarily a Persian. Vida is an Iranian female name and the Vid there means Vida.

Thanks
Tisia


----------

